# Cold smoked salmon question.



## rob989_69 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok, just did a smoked salmon filet last night, followed Erain's recipe and it turned out great. Or so I'm told (I happen to dislike salmon so just tried a bite)

The question is, my wife liked it but really wants some "real" smoked salmon. In other words the kind you buy in the store. I have a 24" smoke vault, a 5 burner gasser and a $100 budget. I was thinking of the vertical brinkman charcoal smoker and some mod's but I'm wondering if there's any other idea's out there. I can POSSIBLY keep my smoke vault at 200 degrees but that is the absolute minimum it'll go, no where near low enough for cold smoking.

I'd welcome your thoughts. 

BTW, I'm finishing up 2 butts as I write this. Another hour or so probably then into the cooler and I'm going to finish them with soflaqers finishing sauce.


----------



## ghost308 (Jul 26, 2008)

You don't need anything fancy to cold smoke just low heat,  try a 750 watt hot plate in your smoker and put the wood chips in a pie pan on the hot plate, open the vents all the way so your not holding in the heat.
You can also try this link for cureing the salmon.
http://www.salmonuniversity.com/rs_htss01_index.html


----------



## salmonclubber (Jul 26, 2008)

yep 10-4 i agree with the ghost


----------



## rob989_69 (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome, that is exactly what I was thinking but was worried it'd be too hot.

Thanks for the link, I'll try it soon.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 26, 2008)

another option, if you're going to be doing this a lot, is to get yourself a little chief or big chief smoker - i use mine quite a bit for fish with outstanding results.


----------



## rob989_69 (Jul 26, 2008)

Another great idea!! I think they actually had one of those at gander mountain by me. Although, financially, I'll probably just do the hotplate idea. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 26, 2008)

the hotplate idea is very similar, if not identical, to the little chief concept, so it should work just as well, i am guessing.

i posted some thoughts on using the little chief smoker here:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...TID=14539&PN=1

feel free to check it out and use any information as you need it!


----------



## richtee (Jul 26, 2008)

The Chief series smokers have been the de-facto standard for fish smoking for a LOONG time.  Don't wanna try a brisket in one...but they rock for fish.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 26, 2008)

I know there are some great projects on this site but the technique I use was shown me in this blog from another site. Check it out.
http://forums.chef2chef.net/chef-blog/?p=506178


----------



## wullybully (Jul 26, 2008)

I have the 24" smoke vault also (and love it). When I want to keep the temp down I don't use the gas at all.  I place a small deli steam table pan that is about 5" square and 4" deep on the cast iron chip tray and use 2 or 3 charcoal briquettes and then chips on top of that.  A coffee can or any other metal container should work just fine.  I use my propane torch to get the charcoal going and add charcoal and chips as necessary.  On a fairly warm day I was able to keep the temp down around 140-150 range and keep the smoke going.


----------

